
Traffic Laundering: How Google Finances Piracy with Its Clients' Money - skuas
https://kalkis-research.com/traffic-laundering-how-google-finances-piracy-with-its-clients-money
======
asuffield
(Tedious disclaimer: my opinion only, not speaking for anybody else. I'm an
SRE at Google, not in ads.)

I am very carefully not going to comment on this beyond linking to public
documentation on the issue. This article appears to claim that sites which
aggregate links for the purpose of displaying ads are not banned by Google's
policies. Here is a link to the policy on such sites:

[https://support.google.com/adwordspolicy/answer/6020954?hl=e...](https://support.google.com/adwordspolicy/answer/6020954?hl=en-
GB)

The "Low Value Content" heading is the most pertinent one.

~~~
ApplePolisher
In reality you still have many sites, that infringe on copyright and display
ads by Google. And some of them have done so for a long time. Having a policy
is one thing, implementing it another.

------
alicer4bbit
How is watchseries illegal? All they do is post links. Not Google's problem.
The whole argument is so far fetched I don't even get it. If that's the worst
thing you found about AdSense, you're grasping on straws. Stop pushing your
agenda with this click bait.

------
Kristine1975
_> thewatchseries.to, a website that aggregates links for illegal streaming of
TV shows_

Why, thank you! I didn't know about that site before.

~~~
asdf8888
Streaming TV shows is not necessarily illegal in some western countries.

The industry jumps up and down and talks about it being illegal - and they
want it to be, but they didn't actually succeed in getting the laws changed so
that it actually _IS_ illegal.

------
Oletros
Kalkis research are not very subtle

------
greyh4t
That's also called traffic arbitrage, or CPC arbitrage. Easy money.

